# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 23.08.2010 - 24.08.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.het -> g:\check.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HIL [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.het -> c:\documents and settings\л\msgvn.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HIL [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.hfw -> c:\windows\system32\userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28134, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HIL [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.EggDrop.btj -> c:\windows\temp\73380.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42476, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AQLT, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-T [Wrm] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\v81jouj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\8fuq95n.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\cab8l49.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\kllec0n.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\stjdee.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\2b3zhbg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\30jdmzj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\aiuiyql.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\b911688c.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ddyxcws.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ebl0sui.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\jevltdh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\myrfdvx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\986f5a70.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\bmq63hh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\hrmcz8t.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\pjmgd90.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\xp5zey7.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\yruxdbx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\bn1ales.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\g13rrt8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ml6i5yn.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\tawg3et.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\bvqml3d.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\fxdvhmz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\qh9iszg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\v0kjxdl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\wjn2rtx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\engf3tj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\cmvh3ml.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\kppdkzu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.jj -> c:\windows\system32\9ivgrbe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.js -> c:\windows\system32\6cfkkxa.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.js -> c:\windows\system32\rgolycx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.jz -> c:\windows\system32\aczhpsl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.407245, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.jz -> c:\windows\system32\bqwmepc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.407245, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ka -> c:\windows\system32\e19aeml.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!pNci, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kd -> c:\windows\system32\vdmq5v2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kd -> c:\windows\system32\vsygreh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kh -> c:\windows\system32\6yvojzc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kn -> c:\windows\system32\sdypue.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ko -> c:\windows\system32\gx5gccy.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ko -> c:\windows\system32\fqyjoox.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kq -> c:\windows\system32\sxeovmj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kr -> c:\windows\system32\bnrp3y1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kr -> c:\windows\system32\jbgzlst.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\fdtyzt2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\j7wx2tv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\w85iyv0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\z8tlpku.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\swam5st.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.mx -> c:\windows\system32\ytdvl83.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.mx -> c:\windows\system32\mno0civ.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.mz -> c:\windows\system32\oahtfzt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.nj -> c:\windows\system32\ef7r5lm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBG trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ok -> c:\windows\system32\gm0lvht.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ok -> c:\windows\system32\piemcqg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.pb -> c:\windows\system32\egc9ssf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.pc -> c:\windows\system32\vtqmvj1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.pg -> c:\windows\system32\budsupi.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.pg -> c:\windows\system32\wjdoqo8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.qy -> c:\windows\system32\u3jeyqf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.150, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.rs -> c:\windows\system32\jhugrp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TON, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.si -> c:\windows\system32\4fy98ob.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.sn -> c:\windows\system32\tldrts.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4593749, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.sn -> c:\windows\system32\gkwepey.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4593749, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.sr -> c:\windows\system32\rhnohmq.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.tq -> c:\windows\system32\mzarir.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42371, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ty -> c:\windows\system32\9c7a4352.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25765, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.uf -> c:\windows\system32\xjnt3bz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ug -> c:\windows\system32\lepfhhe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Rootkit.38891, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.uj -> c:\windows\system32\ogbvnt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.uv -> c:\windows\system32\1ktnk7u.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.fee -> c:\windows\system32\msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.18438, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28167, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.fee -> c:\windows\system32\syscache.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42701, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28167, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.fee -> c:\windows\system32\msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoader1.18438, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28167, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.fee -> c:\windows\system32\syscache.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42701, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28167, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )HackTool.Win32.BruteGen.b -> d:\system volume information\_restore{1dcfc1c8-21e9-4cd5-a38d-ad1f4cd57f36}\rp173\a0068196.exe ( DrWEB: Tool.BrutList.1, BitDefender: Trojan.Hacktool.Brutegen.B, NOD32: Win32/HackTool.BruteGen.B trojan )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Invader -> c:\documents and settings\денис\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Rimecud.N, NOD32: Win32/Inject.NDR trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Invader -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584, BitDefender: Win32.Worm.Rimecud.N, NOD32: Win32/Inject.NDR trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.kph -> c:\windows\cfdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAST, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.kph -> c:\windows\cfdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Backdoor.Agent.AAST, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.kqy -> c:\windows\cfdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28441 )not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> c:\windows\system32\cmdow.exenot-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HideWindows -> d:\windows\system32\cmdow.exePacked.Win32.Katusha.e -> c:\windows\system32\ikswo06.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\documents and settings\alexej.windowsxp\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\updpxe32.exePacked.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\najvx6l.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\txtjgq4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.134, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\cb4adb13.exePacked.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\noqliih.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28551, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\ux9yrnr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\5u9gt4k.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.134, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\rhlqgo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.80 )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\43eec442.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25748, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\5trddcp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.134, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\jjgzwsd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.116, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\kxlrg1x.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\xmj9ski.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\todguqf.exePacked.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\b6fe9d79.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42371, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\dobmihc.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\fe14d6e0.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.25763, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\sq9fvei.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atkb -> c:\windows\system32\37.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AQLT, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atnw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3975411275-4662551919-706790221-6116\mwau.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.9454, BitDefender: Worm.P2P.Palevo.GF, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\60.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\12.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\54.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\documents and settings\user\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1510070117-3035659241-676404040-0170\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5624968007-3393878556-844101052-8110\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\26.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\23.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\28.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\17.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\75.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.atou -> c:\windows\system32\77.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.599, BitDefender: Trojan.Flooder.YAX, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.biiu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20819, BitDefender: Trojan.Krap.H, AVAST4: Win32:Bubnix-J [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.biiu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20819, BitDefender: Trojan.Krap.H, AVAST4: Win32:Bubnix-J [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.biiu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\gxzht.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20819, BitDefender: Trojan.Krap.H, AVAST4: Win32:Bubnix-J [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.biiu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\pznbemq.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20819, BitDefender: Trojan.Krap.H, AVAST4: Win32:Bubnix-J [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Bubnix.us -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\qclbtt.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Bubnix.1, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bubnix.1, AVAST4: Win32:Bubak [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Bubnix.yz -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\tggjm.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.140, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bubnix.1, AVAST4: Win32:Bubak [Rtk] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.eigw -> c:\documents and settings\л\application data\ehgey.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HIL [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ejhf -> c:\documents and settings\л\application data\ozzfhv.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2 )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.fvm -> c:\windows\temp\5419.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42466, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SBVw.4B4A5BB4, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-T [Wrm] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.fvm -> c:\windows\temp\42367.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42466, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SBVw.4B4A5BB4, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-T [Wrm] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.fvm -> c:\windows\temp\327.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42466, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SBVw.4B4A5BB4, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-T [Wrm] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.fvm -> c:\windows\temp\313623.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.42466, BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.SBVw.4B4A5BB4, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-T [Wrm] )Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.aoui -> c:\documents and settings\sam\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\updpxe32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.LDPinch.10429, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Ursnif.20, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.binm -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.921, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!lrp, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.biyf -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.921, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.anbu -> c:\documents and settings\dante\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\updpxe32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.18314, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Ursnif.20, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HKP [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezad -> c:\documents and settings\kyo\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exeTrojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4651448, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\85.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\82.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\56.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\57.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\88.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\63.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4651448, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\01.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\38.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.ezlo -> c:\windows\system32\45.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4618980, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cves -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\gwtw2gv5\b[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cves -> c:\documents and settings\administrator\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.AQMN, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cves -> c:\windows\system32\81.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cves -> c:\windows\system32\70.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.26149, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.lnu -> c:\windows\system32\41560ed.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.loa -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584 )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ajtm -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.923, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ajtm -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.923, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.ajtm -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.923, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.FakeAV.cqk -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.502, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-HKP [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.af -> c:\windows\system32\oeazyrl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.af -> c:\windows\system32\g0wpqqp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ai -> c:\windows\system32\dwhuxw1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ao -> c:\windows\system32\8f77a710.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ap -> c:\windows\system32\exoccma.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4540741, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ap -> c:\windows\system32\mik51ms.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4540741, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ar -> c:\windows\system32\2206ffcd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ax -> c:\windows\system32\bnepj1t.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ay -> c:\windows\system32\vsmfcd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4542246, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.az -> c:\windows\system32\uiowoqf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.az -> c:\windows\system32\aepadxq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\gaaeslq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\opzddlc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bd -> c:\windows\system32\a72xrrh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4546071, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bd -> c:\windows\system32\evmoiro.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4546071, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.be -> c:\windows\system32\kwvhud.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected]!hi, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bi -> c:\windows\system32\uqutvvi.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bi -> c:\windows\system32\yzp9ii5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bi -> c:\windows\system32\u9mh2kq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bk -> c:\windows\system32\ebkzbvl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bm -> c:\windows\system32\7z1t07s.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bs -> c:\windows\system32\phpkkdk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ci -> c:\windows\system32\tcb8q9i.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ck -> c:\windows\system32\c2nlapc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.v -> c:\windows\system32\82llcaf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4532542, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.w -> \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\8lpclhv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.z -> c:\windows\system32\ftadc1u.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534165, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.z -> c:\windows\system32\cvadydw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534165, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.z -> c:\windows\system32\s58ahfb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534165, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.z -> c:\windows\system32\g12nxr0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534165, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.z -> c:\windows\system32\feygyng.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534165, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.z -> c:\windows\system32\v33qnke.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534165, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Qhost.mme -> \1.scr ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.8367, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.ki2ar9HYs3pdb, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.Delf.EX worm, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cmdv -> c:\windows\system32\d9331720.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cqhw -> c:\windows\system32\syscache.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28441, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cqhw -> c:\windows\system32\syscache.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28441, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cqhw -> c:\windows\system32\syscache.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.166, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.28441, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.ajof -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64496 )Trojan.Win32.VB.ajof -> c:\documents and settings\пользователь\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64496 )Trojan.Win32.VB.ajof -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\monoca32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen2.612 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

